# Frodo the Cuddlebug



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

He loves to keep me company while I'm online...


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

aww,he's so cute! He's orange n chubby...I luv cats like that!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

hehe, vienna and the 3 kittens will fight over who gets to sit on my lapwhen im at the computer because there is only room for 1 lol


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How darling!! He looks so cozy! How long will he stay like that?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I wish one of my five cats was a sweety lap cat like that. Just one, all I'm asking for is ONE. Why can't at least one be like that! Grrrrr. :?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

That is so sweet. Lilly does the same thing everytime I am on the computer! Jerry is usually on top of the monitor.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I tend to get a cat on the desk between me and the keyboard. :wink: 

I love the lap pic though... Frodo's a good looking cat.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is such a cute picture, I bet he comes in handy for the winter time, nice and warm!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ha, he was never cuddly until we got the computer. My husband said it's because it's the only time Isit still long enough for him! He'll stay like that for an hour or more, or until my legs fall asleep--he's pretty heavy. He doesn't like to sleep with us, though. That's Lemur's job.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

btw,

Hiking Gatlinburg is awesome! :wink:


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Heather102180, It can be disappointing about not having a lap cat. There are ways to determine how affectionate a cat will be while at the shelter. Remembering a few years ago, how the cats I had while living and working in central Calif., were not too affectionate. Since then, I have learned how to choose a pet cat from the shelters. I have adopted a few more, and they are all lap cats, very affectionate, and besides, they all get along with each other  . In fact, the cat heading this thread, Frodo, looks exactly like my orange Sammy Cat, and he is the greatest cuddler I have.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Aww, Frodo's such a big sweetie.
Zalensia: My cats have the same fight over my lap. Unfortunately, I usually give in, just support my legs on something at chair level and then 2 can fit. Or each one takes a leg. 30lbs of cat does make your legs fall asleep quickly though...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My Siamese are very cuddly. One of them wants to be velcroed to my lap. However, I've had many cats, some of them cuddlers, and others who cuddled only when THEY wanted to cuddle. Most of mine were kittens dropped off at our house-or given to me. People tend to think that if you like cats you want EVERY cat dropped off at their house too! But, Wayne, you didn't give us your secret!. Come on, now. Fess up!


----------

